# Gill Arm Lock for Glock, Pistol brace better than stock



## johnmclaren (Jan 24, 2014)

Check out this new accessory for Glock pistol called Gill Arm Lock. It definably add on to you capability and work as stock. Pistol and SBR braces are getting popular for their performance. Recently SIG came up with their design we might see few more this year.
It works great. You can point left right, adjust shooting angle, shock adsorbing pad etc. Made from same polymer material as most of the pistol frame are made of. It definitely enhance you capability as muzzle rise will be significant less and pistol is more stable and you can shoot better for next round. Best is, no SBR permit required as it is perfectly legal per ATF. There are slow motion performance videos on YouTube. Check it out!!
Gill Firearms

Gill Arm Lock - YouTube


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

How do you get it into a holster?

For that matter, how do you hide it under a shirt or jacket?

No "miracle of the week" or gimmick can absolve you from the need to develop, improve, and continually practice your pistol-shooting skills.
This particular gimmick will actually keep you from learning good shooting technique. Thus, it's an abomination. It's also silly.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Personally I think this brace might have some good use as a training aid. If nothing else it points out the need for a strong locked wrist while using a soft-locking pistol like a Glock. If I had a limp-wristed problem student I might put him into one of these things for awhile. Other than this the world of aftermarket Glock accessories is overloaded with goofy gadgets and largely unnecessary gizmos.


----------



## Twomill (Apr 1, 2012)

Gill Firearms will get another employee or friend to join this forum and sneak in an ad in a few weeks or months.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

An unnecessary contraption, you might as well carry around a bench rest.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Twomill said:


> Gill Firearms will get another employee or friend to join this forum and sneak in an ad in a few weeks or months.


We screen for that type of stuff here, and if we find it, the problem is addressed and/or eliminated. If you have any such information, report it to a Mod or Admin, and we will follow-up.


----------

